# Utile Which Species Would Compliment It



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I'm in the UK and am making replacement external house doors, out of quarter sawn Utile. The door design will feature floating raised panels.
I'd like to know the species of timber which would be suitable to fit in an external door and would go nicely with the Utile?
Thanks.
Peter.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter... are you looking for a contrasting wood for the panels?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Not familiar with"Utile", what is it?
Herb


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Not familiar with"Utile", what is it?
> Herb


I hadda look it up  nice looking wood

https://www.google.com/search?q=uti...UIDCgD&biw=1600&bih=767#imgrc=dae-Saxcic3vfM:


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Peter... are you looking for a contrasting wood for the panels?


Contrasting or complimentary, whatever has a nice effect.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> Not familiar with"Utile", what is it?
> Herb


Mahogany family, similar to Sapele, interlocked grain.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Might be able to stain a suitable timber to get a nicer effect?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

stain darker or bleach lighter what you have....


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That looks like the ipe that they use for sundecks here. Does it have wicked little splinters? makes a beautiful darkcolor when stained with a red mahogany stain.
like these pistures. I posted before.

Herb


----------

